# [2010] Has anyone seen Hereafter yet?  I just learned parts filmed in Lahaina :)



## hvanv0405 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has seen the new Clint Eastwood movie, Hereafter?

I just learned the opening seen is a Tsunami that takes out Lahaina! Also parts filmed at the Sheraton Maui.
http://www.jaunted.com/story/2010/1...Eastwood's+Version+of+the+'Hereafter'+in+Maui

I was wanting to see the movie, wasn't sure if I'd wait for DVD but now I REALLY want to see. . .love my Maui!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2010)

Great movie.  Matt Damon is always good, and the premise of the movie was interesting.  Didn't look at all like Lahaina to me, so they did well with it.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't know if it made the cut, but they filmed in front of WKORV, too.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just saw it tonight and the hotel looked like The Sheraton at Black Rock and Lahaina. Now after reading this I know I was right.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 30, 2010)

pcgirl54 said:


> Just saw it tonight and the hotel looked like The Sheraton at Black Rock and Lahaina. Now after reading this I know I was right.



Yep, Definitely Black Rock, Sheraton, and Front Street...even Island of Lanai is in the background.



DeniseM said:


> Don't know if it made the cut, but they filmed in front of WKORV, too.



Does not seem to have made the cut, but I could be wrong. 

Definitely an interesting movie to watch. So many places looked familiar, including SFO United international ticket counter


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 22, 2011)

The OP's link states that the aftermath shots of devastation were done at Kapalua. Lots of CGI and matte painting special effects, but you recognize the surrounding topography. The film has had mixed reviews, but if you go into the film with an interest in the subject matter and understand it's a drama, not an action film, chances are you will enjoy the film. We did.


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 22, 2011)

I thought it was a great movie.  My wife picked it out for us to watch in our room at The Hilton of the Americas in Houston, Texas.  We were at a convention and we watched it during the evening.


----------



## Karen G (May 22, 2011)

I enjoyed the movie a lot.


----------



## Greg G (May 23, 2011)

My wife and I enjoyed it.  Neat plot.

Greg


----------

